# Browning Gold Plug Question



## Cudda25 (Jan 16, 2008)

i got a new 3 1/2 inch browning gold hunter and im getting ready to go hunt snow geese this weekend. its an automatic and im trying to figure out how to get the damn plug out...if anyone has any info it would be appreciated!!! thanks :beer: :beer:


----------



## ebenzel (Jan 22, 2008)

You have to squeeze the two black tabs on the sides of the magazine tube to release the end and spring. Watch you eyes, contents under pressure!!!!


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

LOL. I have a Franchi. On their forum they had a thread that talked about two different types. The first said to just remove the cap and the plug would come right out. The second, which I didn't read until after I tried the first one, warned about the spring. Needless to say when I open it up all hell broke loose. I found the spring but I couldn't kind the plug. I looked everywhere, under everything and still couldn't find it. I sat back for a minute and something above me caught my eye. The plug was stuck in the ceiling.


----------



## sflem849 (Mar 4, 2004)

Bgunit68 said:


> LOL. I have a Franchi. On their forum they had a thread that talked about two different types. The first said to just remove the cap and the plug would come right out. The second, which I didn't read until after I tried the first one, warned about the spring. Needless to say when I open it up all hell broke loose. I found the spring but I couldn't kind the plug. I looked everywhere, under everything and still couldn't find it. I sat back for a minute and something above me caught my eye. The plug was stuck in the ceiling.


That is freakin awesome!!!

Idk if my BPS is different, but it is a PITA to get the plug out. Ours just stay in all year (we don't have snows ) They are a compression fit snap ring type thing on these.


----------



## fylling35 (Jun 15, 2007)

Had the same thing happen to me. When it went, it broke that little part edge of the cup that holds the top cup in place. Untill I get it fixed, every time i take the gun appart I have to beware the spring.

Scared the spit outa me that first time.


----------

